# هل في المسيحية محرمات



## SaeedMSD (14 يوليو 2012)

الديانة المسيحية​ 
1-هل لها محرمات لا يجب فعلها ؟​ 
XXXXXXXXXX​ 
(1) تم حذف السؤال الثاني ونكتفي بسؤال واحد لكي لا نخرج عن قوانين القسم
علما أن السؤال الثاني لا دخل له بالقسم ولا بالمسيحية
ممكن تلاقي الحواب عليه على صفحات الانترنت.
المشرف.
(2) تم تغيير العنوان ليكون معبرا عن مضمون الموضوع​


----------



## أَمَة (14 يوليو 2012)

المسيحية هي حياة مع المسيح. 
ليست شريعة ولا ناموس بل حياة بر وقداسة.
الخطيئة هي كل ما يدنس الإنسان ويبعده عن الله، وعلى المسيحي أن يقاومها.

هذه هي تعاليم المسيح لنا:

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5*27. «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**28. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**29. فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**30. وَإِنْ كَانَتْ يَدُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**31. «وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**32. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**33. «أَيْضاً سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**34. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللَّهِ*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**35. وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ لأَنَّهَا مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَلاَ بِأُورُشَلِيمَ لأَنَّهَا مَدِينَةُ الْمَلِكِ الْعَظِيمِ.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**36. وَلاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**37. بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**38. «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**39. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**40. وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضاً.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**41. وَمَنْ سَخَّرَكَ مِيلاً وَاحِداً فَاذْهَبْ مَعَهُ اثْنَيْنِ.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**42. مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**43. «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**44. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**45. لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**46. لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5**47. وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/5*
*48. فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ.*

*أرجو أن تكون قد استخلصت ما هي المسيحية. للمزيد من القراءة انقر على المكتوب أعلاه.*
*الرب معك*


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (14 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع القيم

كل كلمة من الانجيل هى صوت المسيح لنا

و طالما سمعنا علينا قبوله من خلال العمل

بكل حرف منها

بارك الرب عملك


----------



## Strident (14 يوليو 2012)

SaeedMSD قال:


> الديانة المسيحية​
> 1-هل لها محرمات لا يجب فعلها ؟​
> XXXXXXXXXX​
> (1) تم حذف السؤال الثاني ونكتفي بسؤال واحد لكي لا نخرج عن قوانين القسم
> ...



الإجابة السريعة...اه بالتأكيد...

لكن سؤالك هذا للاسف يدل انك تنظر تحت قدميك....فالمسيحية ليست مجرد شرائع عليك طاعتها....الموضوع اكبر من كده بكتير...

بس لو بتدور على حاجة تعملها:

فاعظم حاجتين كما قال المسيح لشاب:

"تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك، ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك ومن كل قوتك"
و "تحب قريبك كنفسك"

بهاتان يتعلق الناموس كله، وكل كتب الانبياء


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (14 يوليو 2012)

بعد إذن الإخوة الأفاضل المسيحيين أود هنا أن أقول:
على الرغم من أنني لا أعرف عن المسيحية شيئا إلا أنني ومن حواري مع العديد من الأخوة الأفاضل في هذا المنتدى ومن تعاليم السيد المسيح التي قرأت بعضها الآن صرت أجزم بأن المسيحية فيها محرمات خلافا لما هو شائع على ألسن بعض الناس من أن المسيحية دين لا يوجد فيه شريعة ولا حلال ولا حرام فواحدة من هذه المحرمات الزنا 
أما ما هي دائرة المحرمات والمباحات وما هو حجمها سعة وضيقا فهذا ما لا أعرف عنه شيئا


----------



## أَمَة (14 يوليو 2012)

طالب للحقيقة قال:


> بعد إذن الإخوة الأفاضل المسيحيين أود هنا أن أقول:
> على الرغم من أنني لا أعرف عن المسيحية شيئا إلا أنني ومن حواري مع العديد من الأخوة الأفاضل في هذا المنتدى ومن تعاليم السيد المسيح التي قرأت بعضها الآن صرت أجزم بأن المسيحية فيها محرمات خلافا لما هو شائع على ألسن بعض الناس من أن المسيحية دين لا يوجد فيه شريعة ولا حلال ولا حرام فواحدة من هذه المحرمات الزنا
> أما ما هي دائرة المحرمات والمباحات وما هو حجمها سعة وضيقا فهذا ما لا أعرف عنه شيئا


 
المشكلة يا ابني هي في المصطلحات المختلفة بين المسيحية وغيرها من ناحية، ومن ناحية اخرى نظرة الآخر الى المسيحية من خلال خلفيته الدينية التي ليست مثل المسيحية بشيء... وعدا ذلك، يبقى الطعن من أكبر الأسباب لما هو شائع عن المسيحية خوفا منها ولكي يضللوا الأبرياء الذين يرغبون في  معرفتها.

أرجو منك أن تعيد قراءة ما كتبته من كلام السيد المسيح في ردي الأول. وستفهم أن  الزنا مثلا ليس محدودا بالعلاقة الجسدية  ال"محرمة" بل يشمل كل نظرة يكون فيها شهوة في قلب الناظر.  

 * لأن من **القلب تخرج أفكار شريرة: قتل زنى فسق سرقة شهادة زور تجديف.*  (متى الأصحاح 15 العدد 19 )  هذا كلام المسيح.

أما عن القتل فأنظر ماذا قال السيد المسيح:

*21. سمعتم أنه قيل للأقدمين: لا تقتل! ومن قتل يستحق المحاكمة.*
*22. أما أنا فأقول لكم: كل من هو غاضب على أخيه، يستحق المحاكمة؛ ومن يقول لأخيه: ياتافه! يستحق المثول أمام المجلس الأعلى؛ ومن يقول: ياأحمق! يستحق نار جهنم!*


إذن المسيحية حياة بر وتقوى وال "محرمات" - ها أنا استعمل مصطلح الآخر لتوصيل الفكرة - لا تكون بالنهي والعقاب الأرضي بل* يترفع عنها القلب* لأن القلب قد تطهر بالمسيح .


----------



## SaeedMSD (14 يوليو 2012)

27. «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ.
8. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ.​ 
هل الزنا والأفلام الأباحية حرام؟​ 
* XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*
*XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*​ 

*الرجاء عدم التشتيت بوضع اسئلة جديد*​
*تم تحرير سؤالك الثاني عن الطلاق بواسطة المشرف*
*لقد تم الرد عليه مرات كثيرة*
*استعمل محرك البحث وستجد مواضيع كثيرة ترد عليه*​


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 يوليو 2012)

> 27. «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ.





> 8. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ.
> 
> هل الزنا والأفلام الأباحية حرام؟


معندناش حرام و حلال , السؤال غلط ..


XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX

حررت هذه الجزئية بواسطة المشرف لأنها إجابة علة جزئية محذوفة من مشاركة السائل.
الرجاء الحفاظ على قوانين القسم بعدم مجاراة التشتيت من قبل اصحاب المواضيع


----------



## أَمَة (15 يوليو 2012)

SaeedMSD قال:


> 8. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ.​
> 
> هل الزنا والأفلام الأباحية حرام؟​



 
لو انت مفهمتش يا  أخي كلام المسيح "*زنى بها في قلبه*" هفهمك.
 
المعنى هو: من اشتهى امرأة *بالنظر اليها بدون الفعل الجسدي* يكون قد *ارتكب خطية الزنى.   فهمت؟*
 
نفس المبدأ ينطبق على مشاهدة الأفلام الإباجية.

احب أن اوضح قول الأخ المبارك *Abdel Messih *: "معندناش حرام و حلال , السؤال غلط .." لأن هذه الجملة تتكرر كثيرا في ردود الإخوة المسيحيين.
 
من أجل هذا حبيت اوضحها لكي لا يساء فهمها من الإخوة المسلمين وبالتالي يستنتجون ما هو غير صحيح.

أبجدية المسيحية تختلف عن أبجدية الإسلام.
المسلم يقول "*حرام وحلال*" .....
المسيحي يقول "*خير وشر *".... 

لذلك، يرد بعض الاخوة المباركين ويقولون: "*معندناش حرام وحلال*" . 
هذه المجلة يجب الا تُفهم على أنها تأشيرة أو تصريح لعمل الأشياء التي لا تليق بالمسيح الذي أخذنا اسمنا منه. 
يقول الكتاب المقدس:

*12. كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تُوافِقُ. كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي لَكِنْ لاَ يَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيَّ شَيْءٌ.*
 
*19. أَمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ جَسَدَكُمْ هُوَ هَيْكَلٌ لِلرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الَّذِي فِيكُمُ الَّذِي لَكُمْ مِنَ اللهِ وَأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ لأَنْفُسِكُمْ؟*
*20. لأَنَّكُمْ قَدِ اشْتُرِيتُمْ بِثَمَنٍ. فَمَجِّدُوا اللهَ فِي أَجْسَادِكُمْ وَفِي أَرْوَاحِكُمُ الَّتِي هِيَ لِلَّهِ.*
 
المسيحي بالروح القدس الذي يسكن فيه يجب أن يتسائل أمام كل إغراء دنيوي: " هل هذا الشيء أو هذا التصرف يبنيني وأزداد به ثباتا فى المسيح وتزداد علاقتي بالله، ويزداد حبي له فأقترب إليه ويقربني له"

" هل مثل هذه التصرفات ستجعلني عبداً لعادة ما، أو هل هذا الشيء سيتسلط علىَّ ويستعبدني *بعد أن حررني المسيح*. إذاً فلأترك هذه العادة وأحذر لئلا يتسلط علىّ عادة جديدة "

الروح القدس يرشدنا دائما لما يوافق ويبنى... المسيح حررنا من القاموس،  ولكن يجب أن تتقيد حريتنا بقواعد روحية أخلاقية، ولا يكون شعارنا الحرية من أجل الحرية، بل أن* نختار من الأفعال ما هو خير ونرفض ما هو شرير*. 

المسيحية تعتبر كل أعمال الشر أعمال ظلمة لأن المسيح نور العالم، ولا يليق بالمسيحي الذي عرف نور المسيح أن يعمل نفس أعمال الذين لا يزالون يعيشون في الظلمة. لذلك يقول الكتاب المقدس:

*12. قَدْ تَنَاهَى اللَّيْل وَتَقَارَبَ النَّهَارُ فَلْنَخْلَعْ أَعْمَالَ الظُّلْمَةِ وَنَلْبَسْ أَسْلِحَةَ النُّورِ.*
*13. لِنَسْلُكْ بِلِيَاقَةٍ كَمَا فِي النَّهَارِ لاَ بِالْبَطَرِ وَالسُّكْرِ لاَ بِالْمَضَاجِعِ وَالْعَهَرِ لاَ بِالْخِصَامِ وَالْحَسَدِ.*
*14. بَلِ الْبَسُوا الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ وَلاَ تَصْنَعُوا تَدْبِيراً لِلْجَسَدِ لأَجْلِ الشَّهَوَاتِ.*


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (15 يوليو 2012)

تحية طيبة للجميع
الظاهر أن الاختلاف بين المسيحيين والمسلمين حول معنى الحلال والحرام هو مجرد اختلاف لفظي أي اختلاف في المصطلح ليس إلا 
فإن كلا من المسيحيين والمسلمين يتفقان على أن الله يأمر بفعل بعض الأفعال (مثلا الله يأمر بالعدل) وينهى عن فعل بعض الأفعال (مثلا الله ينهى عن الظلم) وبعض الأفعال لا يأمر بها الله ولا ينهى عنها (كأكل التفاح مثلا).
فأما الأفعال التي يأمر الله بها فيسميها المسلمون (الأفعال الواجبة) .
وأما الأفعال التي ينهى الله عنها فيسميها المسلمون (الأفعال المحرمة) 
وأما الأفعال التي لا يأمر الله بها ولا ينهى عنها فيسميها المسلمون (الأفعال المحللة أو المباحة أو الجائزة)
وقد يسميها المسيحيون غير ذلك 
والسؤال المطروح على الأخوة الأفاضل في هذا المقام هو: (هل يوجد في المسيحية حرام وحلال؟) وكان الجواب (لا)
لكن لو غيرنا السؤال وقلنا هكذا: (هل يوجد في المسيحية أفعال يأمر الله بها وأفعال ينهى عنها وأفعال لا يأمر الله بها ولا ينهى عنها؟) فسوف يقول الأخوة المسيحيون: (أجل) العدل والمساواة والمحبة والعطف .. الخ كلها أفعال أمر الله بها والظلم والقتل والزنا والسرقة .. الخ كلها أفعال نهى الله عنها وأكل التفاح وشرب العصير والنوم في البرية .. الخ لم يأمر الله بها ولم ينهى عنها.
فالاختلاف إذن مجرد اختلاف في الاصطلاح
والأمر سهل جدا
ثم إني لفت انتباهي هذه العبارة:
 *2. كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي **لَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تُوافِقُ**. كُلُّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَحِلُّ لِي **لَكِنْ لاَ يَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيَّ شَيْءٌ.*
لاحظوا كلمة (تحل) كيف وردت مرتين 
أليس لفظ (الحلال) مشتقا من الفعل (حل يحل تحل) 
ألا يكون التعبير بلفظ (الحلال) أوفق بهذا النص المقدس من التعبير بأي لفظ آخر؟!
 دمتم في رعاية الله وحفظه​


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (15 يوليو 2012)

أمة قال:


> من اشتهى امرأة *بالنظر اليها بدون الفعل الجسدي* يكون قد *ارتكب خطية الزنى. *


 
وهذا ما يسمى في الإسلام بـ (زنا العين)

دمتي لنا يا سماحة الأم الفاضلة


----------



## SaeedMSD (15 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> معندناش حرام و حلال , السؤال غلط ..
> 
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXX
> ...


 
هل تعتبر خطيئة؟  وهل سأحاسب عنها في الأخرة؟

لأني هسا عرفت انو انت ما عندكم حرام وحلال


----------



## SaeedMSD (15 يوليو 2012)

طالب للحقيقة قال:


> تحية طيبة للجميع
> 
> الظاهر أن الاختلاف بين المسيحيين والمسلمين حول معنى الحلال والحرام هو مجرد اختلاف لفظي أي اختلاف في المصطلح ليس إلا
> فإن كلا من المسيحيين والمسلمين يتفقان على أن الله يأمر بفعل بعض الأفعال (مثلا الله يأمر بالعدل) وينهى عن فعل بعض الأفعال (مثلا الله ينهى عن الظلم) وبعض الأفعال لا يأمر بها الله ولا ينهى عنها (كأكل التفاح مثلا).
> ...


 
شكرا لأنك وضحتلي أكثر من أشي كان لازم أكون عارفهم


----------



## أَمَة (15 يوليو 2012)

SaeedMSD قال:


> شكرا لأنك وضحتلي أكثر من أشي كان لازم أكون عارفهم


 

الف اهلا وسهلا بك وبأسألتك اخي *سعيد*

هل افهم من كلامك ان الجواب وصل لك؟


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (15 يوليو 2012)

SaeedMSD قال:


> شكرا لأنك وضحتلي أكثر من أشي كان لازم أكون عارفهم


 العفو منك أخي الحبيب
وكل العفو من غبطة الأم أمة


----------



## Abdel Messih (15 يوليو 2012)

طالب للحقيقة قال:


> تحية طيبة للجميع
> الظاهر أن الاختلاف بين المسيحيين والمسلمين حول معنى الحلال والحرام هو مجرد اختلاف لفظي أي اختلاف في المصطلح ليس إلا
> فإن كلا من المسيحيين والمسلمين يتفقان على أن الله يأمر بفعل بعض الأفعال (مثلا الله يأمر بالعدل) وينهى عن فعل بعض الأفعال (مثلا الله ينهى عن الظلم) وبعض الأفعال لا يأمر بها الله ولا ينهى عنها (كأكل التفاح مثلا).
> فأما الأفعال التي يأمر الله بها فيسميها المسلمون (الأفعال الواجبة) .
> ...


مأنا ملاحظ كلمة تحل , بس ايه هو اليحل لى فى الآية ؟ كل شئ , الزنا يحل و الصلاة أيضاً تحل , بمفهومك عن الحلال و الحرام هتفهمها غلط , موضوع الحلال و الحرام تفتح له موضوع تانى و انا تحت أمرك
ثم انا ملاحظ ان حضرتك بتسأل المسيحيين و انت برضو الترد !!
عزيزى لما تسأل المسيحى اترك له الإجابة


----------



## Abdel Messih (15 يوليو 2012)

> هل تعتبر خطيئة؟  وهل سأحاسب عنها في الأخرة؟


أيوة يا عزيزى تُعتبر خطيئة , طبقاً للآية التى أوردتها انت التى تقول :
كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ.


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (15 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> مأنا ملاحظ كلمة تحل , بس ايه هو اليحل لى فى الآية ؟ كل شئ , الزنا يحل و الصلاة أيضاً تحل , بمفهومك عن الحلال و الحرام هتفهمها غلط


 عزيزي عبد المسيح 
كلمة تحل هنا قد استعملت في معناها اللغوي الذي يشتق منه كلمة حلال عندي أنا 
لكن دائرة الحلال عندي تختلف عن دائرة في الآية لكن معناهما واحد


----------



## طالب للحقيقة (15 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> ثم انا ملاحظ ان حضرتك بتسأل المسيحيين و انت برضو الترد !!
> عزيزى لما تسأل المسيحى اترك له الإجابة


 أخي الحبيب
أنا لم أمنع أحدا من الرد 
وأنا لا أرد 
أنا أكتب ما فهمته من رد الأخوة حتى يصححوه لي فأتيقن من أني قد فهمت فكرتهم أم لا
شكرا لك على كل حال


----------



## Abdel Messih (15 يوليو 2012)

طالب للحقيقة قال:


> عزيزي عبد المسيح
> كلمة تحل هنا قد استعملت في معناها اللغوي الذي يشتق منه كلمة حلال عندي أنا
> لكن دائرة الحلال عندي تختلف عن دائرة في الآية لكن معناهما واحد


جميل , انا لم اتكلم من الجهة اللغوية أصلاً !! 
انا اتكلم عن مفهوم الحلال و الحرام فى المسيحية , هذا ليس موضوعنا ححيث ان الموضوع بطبعه مُشَتَت !



> أنا أكتب ما فهمته من رد الأخوة حتى يصححوه لي فأتيقن من أني قد فهمت فكرتهم أم لا


أياً ما كان يا عزيزى , لو عايز تتعرف على هذا الموضوع رجاء ضعه وحده بعيداً عن هذا , لإنى ربما حتّى الآن لا أعرف عن ماذا يتكلم هذا الموضوع
ربما عن مفهوم الزنا فى المسيحية هذا بحسب السائل فى هذه المشاركة *7*


----------



## أَمَة (15 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> جميل , انا لم اتكلم من الجهة اللغوية أصلاً !!
> انا اتكلم عن مفهوم الحلال و الحرام فى المسيحية , هذا ليس موضوعنا ححيث ان *الموضوع بطبعه مُشَتَت* !


 

*معك حق مشتت*
*بفضل الأعضاء المباركين*

*يغلق*​


----------

